# Pasamos al Plan "B"



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

Bueno pues ahora que nuestro querido foro esta de obras no nos queda mas remedio que coger las maletas y trasladarnos a alguna parte. Yo voto por venirnos aqui cada vez que pase algo. He dejado un mensaje en el General pero no se si a la gente le abra dado tiempo a verlo. 

Si algun moderador lee esto que diga que es lo que ha pasado y cuanto tiempo van a tardar en arreglarlo. 


Un saludo.


----------



## Miki (May 4, 2004)

Se esta de actualizaciones en el server, y las cosas de palacio... ya se sabe  Pero bueno, que si no es alli, aqui nos leeremos!

Miki

PD: No traga con los acentos...


----------



## charly83 (Aug 31, 2005)

todavia sigue fallando algo, asi que me parece bien acudir aqui para seguir con la adiccion...


----------



## Antonio the rider (Aug 31, 2005)

impre-zionante, e mirao algunos post de por aki i menudos campillitos tienen los riders de otros paises    ya me lo decia mi tendero ke por ejemplo francia es otra historia para esto del freeride....   



PD: voy a practicar mi inglish x aki


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

Buaaaaaaaaaaaa, yo hoy creia que ya iba a estar arreglado y otra vez me da error.  


Un saludo.


----------



## Miki (May 4, 2004)

Pues si que ha durado poco la cosa... habra que ponerle pilas nuevas al Spectrum a ver si asi.... 

Miki


----------



## Antonio the rider (Aug 31, 2005)

pozi... x eso me vine aki... xq no ai otro lao...


----------



## charly83 (Aug 31, 2005)

por el google se puede entrar, pero tarda un poquillo en ir de una pagina a otra y cuando le das a "Enviar" los mensajes

P.D. Nuestros smilies están mas guapos que los de este foro


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

Pues ahora se a vuelto a fastidiar y por el google tampoco puedo entrar...

Un saludo.

PD: os habeis dado cuen que en el anuncio de BMC se ve la bieletilla inferior!! Una mas para la saca del las VPP Clonicas...


----------



## charly83 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Muchos anuncios en la Vuelta*

Habeis visto la cantidad de anuncios que ponen este año? A lo mejor es una cantidad similar a otros años, pero como este año conectan mas tarde por culpa del culebron ese... entre las 4.30 y las 5 hay mas tiempo de anuncios que de Vuelta... van a conseguir que deje de verla por TV para pasarme a la radio. NO HAY DERECHO A ESTO¡¡¡¡


----------



## ipsion (Aug 31, 2005)

Heyy!! Buenas a todos! Grrrfffsss, el foro fastidiado otra vezz, a ver si lo arreglan ya, q estamos todos con el mono  . Por cierto, este foro muy bien. No se como les sentara a los de aqui lo de abrir un post en español, uhmm, habrá un post sobre "idioma oficial del foro"??


----------



## MIRANDA (Mar 14, 2004)

lol


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

Buenoooooooo mira a quien tenemos aquí.... 

Y si, el foro está jodido de nuevo, esperemos que lo arreglen pronto.


Un saludo.


----------



## >Alberto> (Sep 3, 2005)

Arrea, yo que me meto en Mtbr.com para practicar ingles y resulta que me encuentro a los mismos del foro de aqui 

Saludos, chicos.

PD: No pongais acentos, que luego sale raro

***********************************************

Edito mi mensaje con malas noticias  No hemos hecho nada en el mundial en sub 23 y junior, menos mal que mañana Hermida salvara los muebles

CrossCountry UNDER 23 - 41 km

Rank Name Nat Team Race Time

1. TROFIMOV Yury RUS Russian Federation 2:17:30

2. FLÜCKIGER Lukas SUI Switzerland 2:17:31

3. SCHURTER Nino SUI Switzerland 2:19:25

4. FUGLSANG Jakob Diemer DEN Denmark 2:20:11

5. SPENCER Philip GBR Great Britain 2:20:39

6. VAN HOUTS Rudi NED Netherlands 2:20:40

7. RUDIGER Benjamin GER Germany 2:20:58

8. MCCONNELL Daniel AUS Australia 2:22:05

9. LONGO Tony ITA Italy 2:22:19

10. MANETSCH Gion SUI Switzerland 2:23:18

CrossCountry Junior Uomini - 30,15 km

1. GEHBAUER Robert AUT 1:38:45

2. SARRAZIN Olivier FRA 1:41:56 +3:11

3. WIJNANTS Tim BEL 1:42:00 +3:15

4. FANGER Martin SUI 1:42:25 +3:40

5. GASCO Alejandro Dario ARG 1:42:48 +4:03

6. GALLATI Patrik SUI 1:43:17 +4:32

7. COMINELLI Cristian ITA 1:43:38 +4:53

8. KINDREE Neal CAN 1:43:41 +4:56

9. LEGASTELOIS Vivien FRA 1:44:08 +5:23

10. GIGER Fabian SUI 1:45:18 +6:33

Ruzafa y Aviles se retiran. En descenso Barel y la Chausson campeones, Vazquez y Saiz 14º y 15º respectivamente.


----------



## >Alberto> (Sep 3, 2005)

Bueno, parece que foromtb.com ya funciona, aunque a mí me va algo lento.

Habemus foro!


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

Habemus jodido el foro otra vez......... Bueno lo de Sub 23 pues normal, con la medalla del Team relay y lo que haga Hermida seguro que terminamos el mundial con buena nota. Hoy he visto la retransmision del DH de feminas por Teledeporte y ha estado muy bien. Lo malo es que no se cuando retransmitian el resto de pruebas y los horarios están en el foro.


Un Saludo. 

Antonio®


----------



## charly83 (Aug 31, 2005)

we're in an english forum, so let's try to speak in english, please...   
ya en serio, yo llevo desde abril registrao en nuestro querido foro, los que llevais mas tiempo, ¿sabeis si es normal lo que le esta pasando estos dias, es algo rutinario?


----------



## Antonio the rider (Aug 31, 2005)

no es normal... alguien sabe si ai mas retrasmisiones de dh o 4x en teledeporte/eurosport o lo ke sea??


----------



## >Alberto> (Sep 3, 2005)

Bueno, pues las chicas sin sorpresas, ganó la Gunn-Rita, Wloszczowska segunda, Mascarreras acabó muy atrás y Gamonal abandonó. Cuando encuentre las de los tíos las pongo por aquí.

Race 8 - September 4: Elite Men and Women Cross Country, 
Results
Women's XC - 30.45 km

1 Gunn-Rita Dahle (Norway) 1.47.19 (17.02 km/h)
2 Maja Wloszczowska (Poland) 2.09
3 Petra Henzi (Switzerland) 3.07
4 Marie-Helene Premont (Canada) 4.14
5 Sabine Spitz (Germany) 5.27
6 Alison Sydor (Canada) 5.49
7 Mary McConneloug (United States Of America) 6.14
8 Severine Hansen (France) 7.01
9 Irina Kalentieva (Russian Federation) 7.25
10 Anna Enocsson (Sweden) 7.36
11 Adelheid Morath (Germany) 9.27
12 Shonny Vanlandingham (United States Of America) 9.36
13 Blaza Klemencic (Slovenia) 9.46
14 Paola Pezzo (Italy) 10.00
15 Eva Lechner (Italy) 10.09
16 Rosara Joseph (New Zealand) 10.31
17 Anna Szafraniec (Poland) 10.39
18 Cecile Rode (France) 11.56
19 Katrin Leumann (Switzerland) 12.15
20 Lene Byberg (Norway) 12.20
21 Katerina Hanusova (Czech Republic) 
22 Ivonne Kraft (Germany) 12.47
23 Nina Gohl (Germany)  12.59
24 Nina Homovec (Slovenia) 13.26
25 Elisabeth Osl (Austria) 13.36
26 Willow Koerber (United States Of America) 13.45
27 Maria Ostergren (Sweden) 13.51
28 Evelyn Staffler (Italy) 14.34
29 Emilie Siegenthaler (Switzerland) 14.43
30 Laurence Leboucher (France) 14.44
31 Trish Sinclair (Canada) 14.59
32 Sarah Koba (Switzerland) 15.10
33 Bernardine Boog-Rauwerda (Netherlands) 15.21
34 Magdalena Sadlecka (Poland) 17.20
35 Kelli Emmett (United States Of America) 17.24
36 Bärbel Jungmeier (Austria) 17.50
37 Heather Irmiger (United States Of America) 17.55
38 Robyn Wong (New Zealand) 18.05
39 Claudia Marsilio (Italy) 18.06
40 Rie Katayama (Japan) 18.39
41 Maroussia Rusca (Switzerland) 19.23
42 Sabrina Enaux (France) 19.39
43 Nathalie Schneitter (Switzerland) 20.21
44 Janka Stevkova (Slovakia) 20.37
45 Maaris Meier (Estonia) 20.53
46 Sandra Klose (Germany) 20.55
47 Sonia Foote (New Zealand) 20.57
48 Masami Mashimo (Japan) 
49 Mical Dyck (Canada) 21.13
50 Maria Osl (Austria) 21.18
51 Franziska Rothlin (Switzerland) 22.14
52 Catherine Pendrel (Canada) 22.37
53 Elena Gaddoni (Italy) 23.48
54 Jaqueline Mourao (Brazil) 24.09
55 Laura Lorenza Morfin (Mexico) 25.51
56 Katrin Schwing (Germany) 26.13
57 Cristina Mascarreras Sabria (Spain) 27.59
58 Amanda Sin (Canada) 28.38
59 Carla Salgado (Mexico) 31.27
60 Niki Gudex (Australia) 32.26
61 Francisca Campos Salas (Chile) 32.27
62 Emma Colson (Australia) 32.41
63 Tarja Owens (Ireland) 33.22
64 Oxana Rybakova (Russian Federation) 38.36
65 Niki Fisher (Australia) 38.37
66 Viena Balen (Croatia) 43.09
67 Margarita Noelia Rodriguez (Argentina) 45.22

1 lap behind

68 Hanlie Booyens (South Africa) 
69 Carmen Bassingthwaighte (Namibia) 
70 Emese Simon (Hungary) 
DNF Kiara Bisaro (Canada) 
DNF Petra Schorkmayer (Austria) 
DNF Rocio Gamonal Ferrera (Spain) 
DNF Ivana Ruszkowski (Croatia) 
DNS Jennifer Smith (New Zealand)


----------



## >Alberto> (Sep 3, 2005)

*Plan B rules!*

Tengo el avance de la carrera de los elite. Copio y pego de e-mtb:

¡Ultima hora! HERMIDA BRONCE EN EL MUNDIAL, CARLOS COLOMA 10º, 1º Absalon, 2º Sauser, 4º Kessiakoff, 5º Frischknecht, 6º Manuel Fumic, 7º Paez León, 8º Silvio Bundi

Saludos


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

La carrera de Chicas la televisan esta noche a las 12:30 en Teledeporte. Lo de Gunn Rita era previsible asi que no me chafas el final 

Aparte de eso hoy he visto una cosa en el Eurobike que me ha dejado babeando si se confirma lo que estoy pensando.... Los de Tune le han metido mano a un Buje Rolhoff y tiene toda la pinta de que lo han aligerado, la bici que lo llevaba era una rigida de 9,8 Kilos con un monton de componentes ultraligeros.



















Un saludo.


----------



## >Alberto> (Sep 3, 2005)

9.8 kilos con el artefacto este...Cada vez veo mas claro que en menos tiempo del que esperamos todos rodaremos por ahi con transmisiones integradas. Bien mirado, seria una evolucion "logica". 
Lo que ya no creo tan facil es que proliferen las horquillas como la de la foto...

Por cierto, ¿de cuantas velocidades estamos hablando?

****************

Edito: Foromtb.com works again


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

>Alberto> said:


> 9.8 kilos con el artefacto este...Cada vez veo mas claro que en menos tiempo del que esperamos todos rodaremos por ahi con transmisiones integradas. Bien mirado, seria una evolucion "logica".
> Lo que ya no creo tan facil es que proliferen las horquillas como la de la foto...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿de cuantas velocidades estamos hablando?
> ...


Pues de 14, tiene el mismio rango que una transmision normal y hasta ahora suponía un lastre de 800 Gramos pero hay mucho margen para aligerar porque todas las tripas son de acero. Siendo una marca alemana veo muy logico que se alien con Tune para sacar una version Light...

Bueno me voy para el foro otra vez, esperemos que esta vez ya sea la definitiva.


----------



## Pedro_Alhambra (Sep 4, 2005)

*Datos de errores del foro que he detectado*

Pues estos son los errores que yo tengo cada dos por tres:

1- Al ir al índice del foro:

http://www.foromtb.com/index.php sale siempre este mensaje:

phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database

De la única forma en que accedo a la página es usando la dirección:

http://www.foromtb.com/portal.php

desde ahí accedo a los otros subforos.

Si pongo:

www.foromtb.com

me sale el mismo error de php que antes puse.

Ah!, y por cierto, puedo ver los post pero no puedo enviar ni editar... ni con el Opera no con mozilla firefox ni con konkeror

Saludos y espero que os sirva de ayuda, yo no he podido entrar hoy ni ayer en todo el día.


----------



## Pedro_Alhambra (Sep 4, 2005)

Bueno, pues ahora no puedo entrar tampoco con el portal:

http://www.foromtb.com/portal.php

Antes era la unica forma de la que entraba. 

Tan solo puedo acceder a los subforos mediante su numero de identificacion:

http://www.foromtb.com/viewforum.php?f=5 :::: Foro de medicina

http://www.foromtb.com/viewforum.php?f=10 :::: Foro de mecanica

http://www.foromtb.com/viewforum.php?f=2 :::: Bicis y componentes....

y asi con los demas.

Por lo que veo hay gente que no tiene los mismos problemas, no? porque veo a gente que escribe y navega sin problemas. ¿Por que yo no puedo?

Saludos.


----------



## charly83 (Aug 31, 2005)

no creo que seamos los unicos con problemas, hay momentos puntuales en los que si se pueden escribir mensajes, pero es dificil dar con ellos... habra que esperar a que este operativo al 100%


----------



## Pedro_Alhambra (Sep 4, 2005)

joer, que linux usan para alojar la pagina? y que ordenador?

Pasaros a FreeBSD chicos, que es lo mejor!!! 

http://www.freebsd.org/es/index.html

Saludetes


----------



## juanmigue (Sep 5, 2005)

*nuestro foro no va, alguien mas??*

Pues eso, me acabo de registrar porque vi el post que decia que andabais por aqui, y aqui estoy...

Alguien mas??


----------



## Miki (May 4, 2004)

Me estoy empezando a cansar del tema... como imagino que otros muchos...  

Miki


----------



## >Alberto> (Sep 3, 2005)

Veo que en breve nos abren aqui un subforo "Spain is different" dentro de "Other areas"


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

Yo casi prefiero que no funcione a que funcione fatal como estos dias, es que cuando te ponias a enviar un mensaje y se te quedaba colgado daban ganas de estrangular el monitor, ademas de que estabamos liados con todas las novedades del Eurobike y eso de no poder comentarlas me ponía mas cabreado todavía. 

La gente que solo lee no lo ha pasado tan mal como los que estabamos desesperados por poner novedades y fotillos...


Un saludo.


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

Os dejo una fotillo de mi Flaca despues de los ultimos cambios por si la quereis comentar... 39x18 y 42x15. Puse una fotillo en la seccion de carretera pero se veia fatal, en esta se ve mucho mejor...


----------



## >Alberto> (Sep 3, 2005)

Muy bonita pero, ¿para que la usas? Lo de llevarla en SS lo entiendo, pero ¿sin freno trasero?  
Se me paso el post de foromtb, molan los tirantes superfinos


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

>Alberto> said:


> Muy bonita pero, ¿para que la usas? Lo de llevarla en SS lo entiendo, pero ¿sin freno trasero?
> Se me paso el post de foromtb, molan los tirantes superfinos


Pues la he preparado para llevarmela a Sevilla y hacer mis entrenamientos cuando tenga algo de tiempo libre. Sevilla es absolutamente llana y el freno trasero no lo llevo en la foto porque tenia un pequeño problema, cuando tenso la cadena mucho la rueda sube un poco y se queda a menos de un milimetro de la pinza. Ya lo he arreglado metiendo un par de arandelas conicas como las de las zapatas pero no lo he montado todavia porque quiero cambiar las fundas.

En un futuro a lo mejor le meto un piñon fijo, tiene que ser un puntazo esa sensacion de ir atado a la bici... 

Un saludo.


----------



## >Alberto> (Sep 3, 2005)

Bueno, parece que el foro ha vuelto con novedades, hummm...nos vemos por alli


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

Soy el unico al que el foro no le funciona desde ayer?? Esperemos que el problema no sea muy gordo y esté arreglado pronto. Juer es que he encontrado una Cannondale nueva y queria ponerla para ver si se lia un pollo como es habitual siempre que hablamos de esa marca...

Por cierto, la petada es doble, a mi no me funciona ni ForoMTB ni Foromountainbike!!!


Un saludo.


----------

